# accès FTP à la freebox HD



## nicodeb (25 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème,. Depuis que j'ai mi ma freebox en routeur, pour connecter en wifi un mac et un portable PC, ben j'arrive plus à accéder au disque dur de la HD par ftp. Pourtant j'ai ouvert les ports 20 et 21 sur le routeur  HELP !


----------



## tioumen (25 Septembre 2007)

hi!

le fait d'ouvrir les ports sur le routeur ne suffit pas .... il faut aussi faire du NAT, c'est à dire rediriger les requêtes arrivant sur les ports 21 et 20 ( ?  ? ) vers la machine qui propose le service sur ton LAN.


----------



## nicodeb (25 Septembre 2007)

tioumen a dit:


> hi!
> 
> le fait d'ouvrir les ports sur le routeur ne suffit pas .... il faut aussi faire du NAT, c'est à dire rediriger les requêtes arrivant sur les ports 21 et 20 ( ?  ? ) vers la machine qui propose le service sur ton LAN.




ouaouh, merci pour la réponse,  mais j'ai rien compris. Comment on fait ça ?


----------



## tioumen (25 Septembre 2007)

ba en fait je connait pas du tout les freebox :s

Mais tu devrais trouver cela si tu remplis bien google... avec : "creation de regles NAT sur freebox" sinon voila un lien :

http://www.presence-pc.com/forum/pp...nfig-regles-NAT-FreeBox-Wifi-sujet-4347-1.htm


----------



## KoRnFleX (25 Septembre 2007)

euh... tu souhaites acc&#232;der au disque dur de ta freebox il me semble, pas donner acc&#232;s de l'exterieur sur un serveur ftp d'une des machines de ton r&#233;seau .

S'il s'agit bien du 2eme cas, oui, il faut dire que le port 20/21 soit redirig&#233; vers l'adresse ip de la machine qui heberge ton serveur ftp.

S'il s'agit du dur de ta freebox, pour y acc&#232;der l'adresse est : hd1.freebox.fr

voila


----------

